# Stendker Pair with Babies



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Had many spawns before this one with other pairs but they havent been able to grow bigger then a nickel. so im hoping that these babies reach an amazing size. just like the parents. I dont know what will come of this thread. But i just want to share my video and im open to any info you all have or breakthroughs, success stories or any experiences. any posts or some awesome threads or whatever you think will help. heres a video i shot today. let me know what you think.
David

Stendker Breeding Pair with babies - YouTube

ENJOY!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Fantasticfish8 said:


> Had many spawns before this one with other pairs but they havent been able to grow bigger then a nickel. so im hoping that these babies reach an amazing size. just like the parents. I dont know what will come of this thread. But i just want to share my video and im open to any info you all have or breakthroughs, success stories or any experiences. any posts or some awesome threads or whatever you think will help. heres a video i shot today. let me know what you think.
> David
> Stendker Breeding Pair with babies - YouTube
> 
> ENJOY!


Congrats David


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats! What strain are the parents? Are they normally that dark or is it the lighting?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck. Raising baby discus is always a cool and hopefully a successful experience.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

They turn dark when they have babies, so that the babies can find the parents.


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I got this pair from Mylon some of you know him as crimper. The pair is a Flachen x snakeskin female and a blue diamond male. Amazingly the female is bigger then the male. Like jon says they darken up because the babies need to find them and nurse off the body slime.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

TIL!
As you can see *points to sig*, I'm a total discus newbie. :lol:


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Good luck. Very cool video.
May be you can contact Rick he is very helpful and also super experienced in breeding and raising discus.


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

liquid_krystale said:


> TIL!
> As you can see *points to sig*, I'm a total discus newbie. :lol:


Its all good we all gotta start learning somewhere.


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> Good luck. Very cool video.
> May be you can contact Rick he is very helpful and also super experienced in breeding and raising discus.


Thanks I will try to keep in touch with as many breeders I can find.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! That is an awesome swarm of fry they are carrying.


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

congratulations!! good luck.


----------



## MoshiMoshiFish (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice Stuff! Saw these guys just yesterday... they are huge! A lot of babies! Good luck growing them out


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Coming from you that means a lot! Thanks Rick I will see you soon.
David



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Congratulations! That is an awesome swarm of fry they are carrying.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantasticfish8 said:


> Coming from you that means a lot! Thanks Rick I will see you soon.
> David


You are doing great with them. BTW the Piwow pair are getting flirty with each other although I keep telling them to wait a week or two  See you soon.


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I pray they wait a little while longer. Almost got everything ready. Just need a little more time.


Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> You are doing great with them. BTW the Piwow pair are getting flirty with each other although I keep telling them to wait a week or two  See you soon.


----------

